# Breeding and conformation



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I attended the Pat Trotter seminar and she made some great points.

One that really struck me was "A judge's decision is temporary. A breeder's decision is in the gene pool forever" 

True? I think so. After all, there is always another show and a different judge if your dog doesn't show well on a particular day. Of course, a pattern of decisions by judges can influence how the breeder's decide, but the final choice of what to do is entirely with the breeder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dainerra said:


> *One that really struck me was "A judge's decision is temporary. A breeder's decision is in the gene pool forever" *
> 
> .


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I like that  so true


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> I attended the Pat Trotter seminar and she made some great points.
> 
> One that really struck me was "A judge's decision is temporary. A breeder's decision is in the gene pool forever"
> 
> True? I think so. After all, there is always another show and a different judge if your dog doesn't show well on a particular day. Of course, a pattern of decisions by judges can influence how the breeder's decide, but the final choice of what to do is entirely with the breeder.


I think she meant more that you can't unring that bell genetically. If you decide, eh, I'm going to give this a shot and breed a dog tthose genes are likely to go on, good or bad.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> I attended the Pat Trotter seminar and she made some great points.
> 
> One that really struck me was "A judge's decision is temporary. A breeder's decision is in the gene pool forever"
> 
> True? I think so. After all, there is always another show and a different judge if your dog doesn't show well on a particular day. Of course, a pattern of decisions by judges can influence how the breeder's decide, but the final choice of what to do is entirely with the breeder.


I like Pat Trotter. Have you read her book "Born to Win, Breed to Succeed"? It is a very well thought out plan for breeding top show dogs. Now, we have to take other things into account with our breed that she didn't with the Elkhounds, but it is a good read anyway.

You are correct about the judge's decision being temporary -- don't throw out a good dog just because it doesn't fit the "fad of the moment".


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

"Born to Win" is the book she was discussing in the seminar. I think I learned more listening to her for 45 mins than I could have learned from reading a dozen books on my own! The book is definitely on my buy list


----------

